# 13 days to go:-)



## Ellaj (Jan 8, 2012)

Only 13 days to go now..... We are very excited about our new addition arriving!! It's gonna be so much fun :-D


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I understand your excitement! - looking forward to some pics when he/she arrives!


----------



## Ellaj (Jan 8, 2012)

Not sure how to upload pictures.... Anyone know if you can upload from an iPad? 
Going to pay a little visit to her tomorrow


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

How exciting  Would also love to see pictures! But don't have an iPad so can't advise sorry x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

If you work out how to do it - can you letme know !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

download the photobucket app to the ipad. then do it the same way as before.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We need to see puppy photos pleaseeee ... we are all puppy crazy on here and want to coo over your new puppy lol ... have you got a name for him/her yet? 

13 days til your puppy day ... yippy


----------



## Ellaj (Jan 8, 2012)

So rubbish with technology..... Have no idea how to upload photos on here .... Sorry!!!
Think we are going to call her Minnie :-D


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .. I am not naturally techy minded .. by hey even I can do it lol 

Open a PhotoBucket account, upload your puppy photo on to PhotoBucket, then copy the IMG Code from the photo you want, then copy the code into your post on here ... should work  

Oh cant wait to see Minnie .. very cute name .. what colour is she?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh Minnie thats a lovely name... what colour is she you've probably said before, sorry x


----------



## Ellaj (Jan 8, 2012)

Will give it a go shortly !! 
She is jet black ;-)


----------



## Ellaj (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Ellaj (Jan 8, 2012)

Oops will try again
http://i1064
Doesn't look like its worked ... Sorry :-(


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it doesn't look like it is taking the whole code.


----------



## Ellaj (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

is the image public? post the link the the album...I will go and get the image for you


----------



## Ellaj (Jan 8, 2012)

Not sure if this is correct....
http://s1064.photobucket.com/album/u376/zoegayle

Thanks for trying to help ;-)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It says page is not found....what is your user name on Photobucket...maybe I can search you out


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It said page not found ... now then this really is me explaining what to do when I really dont know what I'm talking about lol. Copy the IMG code next to your photo then come onto the post click on the postcard that looks like a mountain in the blue header strip, copy the code, press ok. If there are 2 sets of IMG letters either side of the link delete one from either side so that it only says IMG once either side then press submit to post. As you can see dont know the lingo but hope it works good luck x x x


----------



## Ellaj (Jan 8, 2012)

Zoegayle


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

little black beauty!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Little Minnie ... is she American x


----------



## Ellaj (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you so so much!!!! What am I doing wrong:-(
Anyway thanks so much.... I'm new to this site so thanks for bearing with we


----------



## Ellaj (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes Karen she is an American/ miniature
Going to see her again tomorrow .....so excited!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Dont worry you got there in the end .. with a little help from LadyAmanda  Thank you Mo xxx

Very cute .. where is she from? 

Take lots of pics tomorrow ... oh I do love the black poos ..classy coat colouring


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh she'll end up looking like the gorgeous Obi.... lucky you x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

click on the pic to make it large....on the right side of the screen there will be a little area with all of the codes...just simply click on the one that says img code...it will then say copied ( only for a second) then go the the forum and in your post right click paste...you will get the hang of it i promise!! and if not! I can always help


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You mean my very helpful post was no use to you ...:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ellaj (Jan 8, 2012)

Not at all Karen.... Obviously I'm not good at this technical stuff !! So Amanda very kindly did it for me .


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a little cutie!!! Where are you getting her from? xxx


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

She is gorgeous. I love her name too. You aren't the only one struggling with technology. I have to wait till my son pops round to put some pics of Bo on here. I'm so thick! Lol. X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ellaj said:


> Not at all Karen.... Obviously I'm not good at this technical stuff !! So Amanda very kindly did it for me .


I was joking cos for me to give technical advice is a bit of a joke really... not long since learnt how to do it myself but I dont know terminologly or what I'm talking about.My husband asked me what I was doing whilst I was trying to describe how to post he found it highly amusing. Have a lovely visit today x


----------



## Ellaj (Jan 8, 2012)

Hope this works.....
Went to see Minnie on Sunday, wow she's grown!!! And what a gorgeous reception we got!!she was so happy :-D


----------

